# Ah Paris!



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I hope you all don't mind me starting a new thread for the Paris pictures... I really enjoyed them and wanted to give them their own thread. I hope you all aren't getting sick of these pictures... it really is a beautiful city!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh my these are just outstanding. I love the one that's like a black and white.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*You are a great photographer.*

There are some award winners in this bunch. Makes me miss Paris a lot. My dear friend is there right now.

Keep sending those photos. I love them!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Love the pictures-since I will never see Paris I can see it through your pictures. 

Thanks for sharing them with us.

Pat


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow Lina! Those are beautiful pictures!!! It looks like a wonderful place---
You sure are getting excellent pictures with your Nikon! 

:fish: Makes me want to smack myself for not buying one on sale when I had the chance!:fish:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lina those pictures are truly spectacular. What settings did you use to capture that incredible detail?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm glad you all enjoy them! I loved taking them. 

Lisa, that picture actually IS a black and white and it's one of my favorites ever. 

Julie, you really do need a fish smack for that, LOL. One day you'll have to get one so I can see beautiful boy Quincy in full detail!

Geri, all those pictures were taken in either M or S mode (S mode sets the Aperture for you but you choose Shutter speed and ISO, M (Manual) you have to choose all three).


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I've tried P and S but not M yet. Do you remember how high an ISO you used? I have so much to learn.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Geri, you should always use the lowest ISO setting you possibly can get away with. For the inside shots I was mostly using ISO 800 or, when needed, 1600. If I had a tripod with me, I could use a higher ISO and slower shutter speed, but with a hand held shot too slow of a shutter speed just creates blur. Outside shots were all done in ISO 100 except for the ones later in the day which I used 200.

It's a lot of playing around to get the right settings... eventually it just becomes second nature, though of course you get crappy pictures along with good ones, so make sure to get LOTS of shots of everything. That black and white picture that Lisa liked... I have about 15 of them, some of them came out a bit blurry, some of them have a person's head in the way, etc.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Ah, Paris! Brings back some wonderful memories but unfortunately my pictures don't even compare! WOW!!! They are awesome! You are quite talented! Sick of pictures??!! No way! Keep em coming!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Lina, who could get sick of Paris? Paris was DH and my favorite vacation ever! I love the one of the clouds through the trees.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Lina, I LOVE Paris, but your pictures almost makes it look nicer than it is


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lina said:


> Geri, you should always use the lowest ISO setting you possibly can get away with. For the inside shots I was mostly using ISO 800 or, when needed, 1600. If I had a tripod with me, I could use a higher ISO and slower shutter speed, but with a hand held shot too slow of a shutter speed just creates blur. Outside shots were all done in ISO 100 except for the ones later in the day which I used 200.
> 
> It's a lot of playing around to get the right settings... eventually it just becomes second nature, though of course you get crappy pictures along with good ones, so make sure to get LOTS of shots of everything. That black and white picture that Lisa liked... I have about 15 of them, some of them came out a bit blurry, some of them have a person's head in the way, etc.


Thank you so much. I want to grow up to be you.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Lina - thanks for sharing! Who could ever get tired of pictures of Paris???? 

You have done a great job shooting The City.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh Wonderful! I love seeing these...keep posting, we're definitely not tired of them!!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Carolina, amazing pictures. Keep sending


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Lina, the photos are beautiful. More, More, More please! Those of us who will never see Paris in person can enjoy it through your photos.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Glad you guys are enjoying Paris! 

Here is the last set of pictures... that day was actually a really ugly day (hazy and very little sun) so a lot of pictures turned out sort of blegh. I took over 200 and only posted maybe 13? It just wasn't a very pretty day. Of course, there are many more pictures, mostly from the first day, that I didn't post here go to http://flickr.com/photos/havnknitlover to see them. I just noticed too, that most of these are of the Eiffel Tower, LOL. Oh well.

Oh and I left the last picture big because it looks MUCH better big than small, so I hope that's okay! Anyway, here are the few that I liked:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Lina, you got me teary eyed here, I've been to Paris probably 8 times and have lots of great memories of it... :hurt:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Carolina, these are AMAZING, you really have a great eye. I've seen hundreds of photos of the Eiffel tower, but you managed to do it differently! That's really something!

Maryam, I've only been twice, but I know what you mean! My hubby even took me there for Valentines day one year. Great memories!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Those pictures are spectacular! No way would I get tired of seeing them, so if you have more, please post them


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

Lina, love the Paris pics and you inspired me to go look back at my photos of a May trip a few years ago. I can put 5 pics in a post so here are 5 of my favs. Lina, you started the non-Havanese thread, so it's your fault, lol.

Coming from Montana, love the Paris old buildings. Look at those statues atop the bldg.; and don't you love Europe flowerboxes. Then 3 statues at the Louvre... and I HAD to take one of the woman under man's cape, sorry, with familiar pyramid in background.

click on pic for larger version, then hit Back. By the way, for anyone curious... these photos taken on my old p&s camera only 3 megapixel.


----------

